# The Outcast Dead Extract [Very Short]



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-Outcast-dead-extract.html



> “Six figures filled the vestibule beyond the chamber in which he’d spent an unknown amount of time, six warriors of enormous bulk and distinct character that was immediately apparent even if they hadn’t sported tattoos and Legion markings on engorged biceps, mountain-ridge shoulders and forearms larger than Kai’s thighs. Instantly, he knew who had rescued him from his cell.
> 
> ‘You are the Crusader Host,’ he said.
> 
> ...


Discuss.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Last Chancers in the 31st millenium


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

From the extracts I have read I don't really know anything specific about the book but hey;still probably going to buy it anyways cause I love this series


----------



## malitov (Mar 18, 2010)

I was actually thinking renegade astartes from the lost legions given the description of the mercs.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe they are loyal marines from renegade legions?


----------



## Emperors Champion72 (Jul 19, 2011)

Intersting...More about Alpha Legion perhaps?? Or Death Guard?? Hmmmmm!!!! I thought it could be zombies in the 31K...when I first heard the title outcast dead.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well if the covers anything to go by we know that at least one astartes from both the Emperors Children and the World Eaters will be amongst the group. I think they will all be astartes from the traitor legions who are still loyal, hence outcasts. But then that seems too simple for a book describing itself as having conflicting loyalties eveyrwhere....


----------

